# 1 andro rx bad review so far...



## Sinishtaj (Apr 22, 2010)

So almost everything that I have read about 1 andro rx seems to be all positive.  This had me very excited to try this product so that I could squeeze out a little gain in muscle while leaning out. 

I started on April 1st using 600mg a day for the first week then bumped it up to 800mg.  I have experienced nothing Positive. The first thing I started having  severe stomach cramping which is odd since I always take with a good size meal.  The next side effect has been very bad lethargy and no motivation to workout at all even with my ephedrine and caffiene.  My workouts have all went backwords with progress because of how tired and lazy I feel all the time now.  I'm hoping to get this surge of strength that everyone said but now that I am over 3 weeks into it I am doubtful this will happen.  I do plan on going another week or so to give it one last shot.  

My diet and everything else has stayed constant.  The label has 5-androsten 3 B -ol-17 one which was suppose to be a misprint.  From my results so far I am afraid that it was in fact nothing more than DHEA.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 22, 2010)

I believe this is the first negative feedback I have heard in the year we have been selling 1-Andro.

If you want send the bottles back for a full refund.

IronMagLabs Inc.
P.O. Box 484
Henderson, CO 80640


----------



## Arnold (Apr 22, 2010)

I received a couple of PM's on this thread and decided to re-open it.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 22, 2010)

I think anyone who knows this board knows that i don't always agree with Prince here. We don't always get along. having said that I've never run into any of his products being anything other than what was printed on the label. It sucks that your experience has not been the experience of others who have used this product. I've personally run 1-AD, M-1T and now 1-Andro cycles. The gains I got using this product while not as strong as the other two were still solid in my experience.

Perhaps it would be good if the original poster stated a little bit more about their training, diet, as well as past pro-hormone experiences so that those on this board a little more knowledgeable could make some suggestions


----------



## Sinishtaj (Apr 23, 2010)

I had posted a little bit about my stats in another thread that I started before but basically I have been training for about 8 years now. I just got back into training about a year ago after being out of the gym for 9 months. During that time I ate like shit and basically ballooned up to 230lbs.  That was the heaviest I have ever been in my life. before that I was about 205lbs on average.  I got back into the gym and now my weight is between 188lbs-193lbs.

Normally I can gain strength pretty easily and put up decent numbers but my joints aren't the greatest so going super heavy is something I have been trying to avoid.  Heavy weights just dont really make me grow much anymore either so I have decided to go back to medium weights at 15 reps. My diet is around 2500 calories per day about 40/40/20.  Before anyone comments about my calories being too low to gain muscle or strength I lost over 40lbs doing 1800 calories per day 5 days a week while pigging out on pizza and taco bell on weekends. During that time I had no problem gaining strength and as a matter of fact my best lifts were during that time. 405lbs deadlift for 3 times Curling 60lbs dumbells etc. The only thing is I have a few muscles that were lagging like my traps and triceps. 

I started 1 andro and am doing 2500 calories a day plus eating whatever on the weekend still and just felt very unmotivated and tired. I even tried eating very high calorie for about a week and a half but still no energy.  The only other experience I have had with prohormones was with I believe M1T. It was the Methyl Testosterone that I used back when I was like 18.  I stopped after 2 weeks because I was getting serious acne and severe nose bleeds dailiy.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

Sinishtaj said:


> I had posted a little bit about my stats in another thread that I started before but basically I have been training for about 8 years now. I just got back into training about a year ago after being out of the gym for 9 months. During that time I ate like shit and basically ballooned up to 230lbs. That was the heaviest I have ever been in my life. before that I was about 205lbs on average. I got back into the gym and now my weight is between 188lbs-193lbs.
> 
> Normally I can gain strength pretty easily and put up decent numbers but my joints aren't the greatest so going super heavy is something I have been trying to avoid. Heavy weights just dont really make me grow much anymore either so I have decided to go back to medium weights at 15 reps. My diet is around 2500 calories per day about 40/40/20. Before anyone comments about my calories being too low to gain muscle or strength I lost over 40lbs doing 1800 calories per day 5 days a week while pigging out on pizza and taco bell on weekends. During that time I had no problem gaining strength and as a matter of fact my best lifts were during that time. 405lbs deadlift for 3 times Curling 60lbs dumbells etc. The only thing is I have a few muscles that were lagging like my traps and triceps.
> 
> I started 1 andro and am doing 2500 calories a day plus eating whatever on the weekend still and just felt very unmotivated and tired. I even tried eating very high calorie for about a week and a half but still no energy. The only other experience I have had with prohormones was with I believe M1T. It was the Methyl Testosterone that I used back when I was like 18. I stopped after 2 weeks because I was getting serious acne and severe nose bleeds dailiy.


Rob has openly said in multiple threads that alot of guys experience lethargy from it that doesnt mean it doesnt work.  What about your gains strength size? You didn't mention that.  Were you still training consistantly or was the lethargy to much for you to handle?


----------



## Curt James (Apr 23, 2010)

Sinishtaj said:


> So almost everything that I have read about 1 andro rx seems to be all positive.  This had me very excited to try this product so that I could squeeze out a little gain in muscle while leaning out.
> 
> I started on April 1st *using 600mg a day for the first week then bumped it up to 800mg.*  I have experienced nothing Positive. The first thing I started having  *severe stomach cramping* which is odd since I always take with a good size meal.  The next side effect has been *very bad lethargy* and no motivation to workout at all even with my ephedrine and caffiene.  My workouts have all went backwords with progress because of how tired and lazy I feel all the time now.  I'm hoping to get this surge of strength that everyone said but now that I am over 3 weeks into it I am doubtful this will happen.  I do plan on going another week or so to give it one last shot.
> 
> My diet and everything else has stayed constant.  *The label has 5-androsten* 3 B -ol-17 one which was suppose to be a *misprint*.  From my results so far I am afraid that it was in fact nothing more than DHEA.



I jumped from 600mg to 900mg at the beginning of week 3. 
No stomach cramping and my meals aren't large at all.  
X2 on the lethargy. I'm _the king of all naps_ recently to battle that factor. 
My labels display that same misprint.

_Have _been breaking out, but my strength has improved, imo. I had been back a few weeks following a two-month layoff prior to beginning supplementation with 1-Andro Rx and Anabolic-Matrix.



jcar1016 said:


> Rob has openly said in multiple threads that *a lot of guys experience lethargy* from it that doesnt mean it doesnt work.  What about your gains strength *size*? You didn't mention that.  Were you still training consistantly or was the lethargy to much for you to handle?



lethargy *1. * A state of sluggishness, inactivity, and apathy.

I definitely got hit by that sluggish feeling. Naps work!

My biceps measure over 14 1/2" cold which—though unimpressive for most I suspect—is a very big deal for this stick man!

Here's my current approach: 



Curt James said:


> Reposting the workout and menu just to keep it  in my face.
> 
> *Weight Training: 3 times a week*
> 
> ...


----------

